# Anyone want to talk about quiting smokeing cigareets



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

HELLO EVERYONE I FINELY GOT THIS RIGHT WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM A GOOD MEMBER,IM SLOWLY LEARNING BUT I CANT SEE TO WELL AND I CANT SPELL THAT WELL DONT HOLD THAT AGAIST ME IS IT OK IF I USE UPPER CASE LETTERS I SEE BETTER THIS WAY IM ALL MOST 58 AND YOU YOUNGSTERS WILL BE AT MY AGE SOONER THAN YOU THINK WHEN YOU GET OLDER ITS A BIG BUMMER LOTS OF PAIN AND WHEN I SMOKE POT I CAN SEE BETTER BUT RIGHT NOW MY FUNDS ARE LOW SO I HAVE NONE THAT IS WHY I DECIDED TO START TO GROW AGAIN I THINK I DID MESS UP BY USEING M GROW MY PLANTS ARE GROWING SLOWLY AND DONT LOOK TO GOOD,SO I GOT 5 CHEESE COMEING AND IM GOING BACK TO HYDROPONICS THAT IS WHAT I HAD MY FIRST 3 GROWS WITH AND I GOT IT THE 3 RD TIME 6 FT PLANTS LOTS OF RESIN VERY NICE I NO MUCH MORE ABOUT THEM SO I DECIDED TO GO BACK TO WHAT IM BEST AT UNLESS MY PLANTS I GOT NOW TURN FOR THE GOOD BUT I DONT THINK SO.ANYWAY DOES ANYONE WANT TO TALK ABOUT HOW HARD IT IS TO QUIT SMOKEING CIGAREETS,RIGHT NOW IM ON THE ELECTRONIC CIGS AND THEY WORK FOR ME BOY YOU SAVE MONEY DONT BUY BLUE THEY ARE SO CHEAP BUY THEM ONLINE OR FINE A SMOKEING STORE MUCH CHEAPER I USE TO SMOKE 1AND 1 HALF OF PACKS A DAY,NOW IM DOWN TO ABOUT 1 PACK EVERY 3 DAYS LAST MONTH I PUT A BIG EFFORT IN AND LASTED 33 DAYS WITHOUT A CIG NOW I RELAPSED I SMOKED FOR 45 YEARS BUT I FEEL PRETTY GOOD A LITTLE WINDED BUT OK BUT THERE ARE SO MANY KINDS OF ELECTRIC CIGS TRY YOUR CHOICE TILL YOU FIND THE 1 THAT YOU PERFER.THIS IS A GOOD THING,SO I'LL STOP FOR NOW AND SEE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. IT'S A GOOD THING WE COULD ALL HELP EACH OTHER PLUS I GOT A NUMBER WHERE YOU CAN GET FREE PATCHES NICOTINE.LATER THINK ABOUT YOUR LOVE ONES DO YOU REALLY WANT TO DIE YOUNG???????:vapleaf:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2014)

Just quit smoking. You can do it... Lots of us at this site have quit. You can too.  You are only 58..... Do it now.  

Congratulations on starting your own thread...good job.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2014)

That is weird i typed all in caps and it posted normally. Sorry, i was trying to type big so you could read it better.


----------



## sawhse (Jun 4, 2014)

:ciao: well I am at almost 60 days without a cig. I am using lozenges 2 mg to help me. I tried welbutrin but it messed with my heart. I am almost 50. Its hard as heck but I seem to getting over the hump. Good luck to ya I know how hard it is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

I am now over 11 years without a cigarette.  I can tell you that it is the best thing I have ever done for myself (and I have had more than my share of "bad habits" in my day).   I would encourage you though to try and quit the e-cigarettes, too--that IS still smoking and we really don't know whether there are problems associated with them.  Most of the liquids have nicotine in them and we know that nicotine is bad.

Sawhse, I used Wellbutrin one of the times that I was trying to quit and it didn't work for me either.  Ultimately what worked for me was nothing--I had tried Wellbutrin, nicotine patches, lozenges, gum.  I finally decided to just go cold turkey.  I also had a dugout with a cigarette bat.  I also started making myself thing about the things I was gaining--better health, more money, clothes and hair that smelled good, not having to interrupt meals/movies/family functions, etc with a cigarette break--rather than thinking about "what I was giving up".  That was 11 years ago and I really have no big desire for cigarettes at all.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm 50 in august---don't sweat the caps but you may find in your settings a way to enlarge the letters so you can see all the posts in this library

smoking---30 + years---quit for 6 months using more exercise---walking---sunflower seeds----boat loads of water---nuts---fruit---gum---deep breathing---constantly reminded myself why i wanted to quit---the urge would always pass---staying away from other smokers for the 1st couple weeks was also very helpful---edibles and oil were in great demand to quell the oral fixation---gained some weight too

cold turkey was better for me than replacement nicotine until i began to lapse on the new program/lifestyle and i'm smoking again---hope to get my head right and do it again here soon---each unsuccessful quit is a learning experience

good luck


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

VERY GOOD FEED BACK THIS WILL HELP US ALL!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR NOT BEING OFFENDED FOR MY CAP LETTERS YES I NO HOW TO ENLARGE MY WORDS THANK YOU YOU SEE WITH THE ELECTRIC CIGS YOU HAVE CHOISES OF WHAT MILLA GRAM YOU CARE FOR SO WHAT I DO IS I BUY FLAVORERED ONE'S AND COME DOWN SLOWLY STARTING AT 30 MG NOW IM SMOKEING BLUEBERRY VERY TASETY AND THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OFF DIFFERANT FLAVORS AT DIFFERANT MG MY GOAL IE TO BRING MY SELF DOWN SLOWLY MG BY MG TILL YOU CAN BUY THE JUICE THAT HAS NO NICOTINE AT ALL I KINED OF HOLD IT IN MY HAND LIKE A SECRETY BLANKET IT WORKS FOR ME, THAT ONE IS CALLED AN ATOMMIZER YOU SAVE SO MUCH MONEY I HAVE 3 DIFFERANT MODELS SO WHEN ONE NEEDS RECHARGED I HAVE ANOTHER ONE READY TO GO TO BUT THE FIRST 2 WEEKS I WAS SICK I COULD NOT EAT OR SLEEP AFTER THE FIRST 2 WEEKS I STARTED TO FEEL BETTER PLUS I DONT DRIVE SO I WALK ALOT I LOST 100 POUNDS IN 2 YEARS BOY DO I FEEL 10 YEARS YOUNGER,LOSEING THE WAIT IS ANOTHER HARD THING TO DO IF YOU NEED ANY TIPS Ask AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE. THANK'S FOR THE FEED BACK IT HELPS ME AS PEOPLE REINFORCE MY DETERMINATION TO QUIT.8 GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCChronic (Jun 4, 2014)

I smoked for 25 years, first time I quit was the only time and that was a year and a half ago.  I'm not going to tell you what to do, only what I did.  I decided one day it was time, that's when I remembered many other quitters telling me about reading the book by Alan Carr- the easy way to stop smoking, so I downloaded the audio version from a torrent site and listened to it while I worked.  When the Audio book was coming to the end I smoked my last cigarette and that was literally my last one, to this day.

   I give a lot of credit to Mari for those times I needed the physical sensation but, recently I was busted and had everything taken, things are still in limbo as far as that goes and I haven't smoked that either for 3 months but, even the stress of that couldn't make me light up again.  Alan Carr puts your mind right.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 4, 2014)

I just switched to nicotine gum. I chewed it for 2yrs. I would never go back tociarrettes but I often think about buying some more gum :hubba:


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 4, 2014)

Smoked all my life. From about 10 years old to about 45 or 50. I quit (cold turkey) for 10 years and a couple months ago I was at a gig and it was 4AM and we were all sitting around the bar after packing our gear and the guy next to me was smoking a cigarette. I commented that I have not had one in over 10 years and I asked for a hit to see if I remembered what it tasted like.

Next thing I knew, I was mooching cigs from my buddies who smoke and now I am back to 2 packs a day.

I am going to quit again real soon. The cough is back. The wheezing is back. The nausea is back. The chest pains are back. It's time for me.

Can't believe I started again.


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey 8planets8,  if you hold down the ctrl key and press the + key it should enlarge the text on the Web page you are on.  That is if you are using a pc. Not sure for Mac.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 4, 2014)

The Firefox browser also has a menu option. On your menu bar click...

VIEW>ZOOM>ZOOM TEXT ONLY


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, Hackman, that is one thing about this quitting smoking--it is like any other addiction.  Do not believe that you can "smoke for just this one evening".  Within a very very short time you will be right back where you were before you ever quit.  I made the same mistake about 14 years ago--I was designated driver one night when my sisters and I were out.  I wasn't smoking, I wasn't drinking, I wasn't having much fun.  So I decided that I could "smoke for just that night".  LOL--that just doesn't work.

8planet8--I understand how e-cigs work and that people really believe that they are going to be able to wean themselves off of them and/or nicotine, but I have never actually seen that happen.  I did pretty much like orange--cold turkey with a lot of water and juices, keeping my hands busy, worked a lot, I ate tons of red licorice.  Unfortunately, I could not get away from smokers for even a day.  I lived with a guy that was supposed to quit with me.  When I quit, he didn't.  He told me that he only said he would do it because he didn't really think I would actually quit.  Not only was that the beginning of the end for us, but I think it made me a little more determined to not fail.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 4, 2014)

The real key to quitting smoking is *deciding that you don't want to smoke *anymore. If you make up your mind and decide that you don't want to smoke anymore, then you will be able to quit cold turkey. If you *don't want to quit*, then you will never quit regardless of what you try. Nicotine is a powerful drug but the mind is more powerful. If you don't *change you mind*, you will defeat every effort yourself by telling yourself that you can't quit or don't want to quit.

The key to staying quit is very simple, don't take another puff off anymore cigarettes after you decide that you want to quit. My mother smoked all her life. I asked her why she couldn't quit. She told me it was because she didn't want to quit. She said, "I can quit any time I want but I don't want to quit. I love my cigs every way but barbecued." Many years later when my doctor told me that I had to quit before I could have my first back-surgery, I made up my mind that it was time to quit. 

I had 3 packs left in the carton. I didn't throw them away. I smoked every one and told myself with every cig that when I was finished with the last pack, I was done smoking for good. When I finished the first pack, I said "I only have 2 packs left then I am done smoking". When I got to the last pack, I did a countdown with every cig that I smoked. I enjoyed every one and told myself with every cig that when I finished the last cig that I would be done and would never smoke again. When I finished the last cig I told myself that I would never pick up another cig again because I didn't want to smoke anymore.

That was December off '02 and I haven't picked up a single cig once. I used no other quit smoking devices or chemicals. I broke the mental habit by reprogramming my brain with the process that I did. The problem with so many "quit smoking gimmicks" or chemicals is that they don't address *the real habit*, which is the *process of smoking*. When I quit, *I deprogrammed the smoking habit *from my brain so that all I had to fight against was the nicotine addiction which took me about 5 days to clear the chemical from my system. After that I had no more nicotine cravings. 

I'm sure for some people, especially heavy smokers, it can take longer for the nicotine to be cleared from the body, but the only way to be clear of the nicotine cravings is to get it out of your body, not keep adding it in another form or from a different kind of cigarette. By using the gum or e-cig, you are just replacing one habit with another instead of breaking that habit. That is why so many people gain weight, because they *try to find something to do with their hands while they suffer from psychological withdraw of not performing that routine.*
People who are Obsessive/Compulsive have to go through multiple routines to give their brains a stress break. The routine is what give them the endorphin release to make them feel better. The cigarette habit is the same kind of psychological function. Over time, the routine gets imbedded in the brain and the person gets the endorphin "fix" when the routine of pulling out the cig, lighting it and puffing it, and breathing it out is repeated. If you do something similar to the same process of following the routine, then you will get the same endorphin release, and the habit is not broken.

You can "white knuckle it" until the embedded routine is dissolved from the brain circuitry, but that is torturous. By using a reprogramming method, you remove the embedded routine from the brain circuitry before quitting.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2014)

good post hushpuppy---i hope to be re-reading it for support for the next quit date soon


----------



## kaotik (Jun 5, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> The real key to quitting smoking is *deciding that you don't want to smoke *anymore. If you make up your mind and decide that you don't want to smoke anymore, then you will be able to quit cold turkey. If you *don't want to quit*, then you will never quit regardless of what you try.


that's my problem.. the only reason i really have to want to quit is the price.
care less about health problems (i'm already broken  ) though the stale smoke smell is kinda gross too i admit.
really do wish i could though, really is a bad crutch that's getting more and more shunned.

best of luck to you 8


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

If price is your only worry (and it shouldn't be) you should roll your own. I do. It's not a matter of money for me. I have plenty of money. I really like the tobacco I buy better than anything I have tasted in a pre-made cigarette. There's no "anti-burn" chemicals in it. It's a much cleaner smoke. I even notice my cough is totally different with roll-your-own tobacco vs the pre-mades. :rofl:

I buy a bag of tobacco that's enough for 2 cartons (it's a nice Turkish tobacco) and a box of 200 tubes and it costs around $10. That's 5 bucks a carton.

And, like I said, the smoke is a much better smoke. Like comparing bag weed to Satori. LOL

Just FYI


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks every one for there comments the one post is sooooo right the best way is cold turkey,i wont argue with that statement i belong to a jewish program who i have apointments with over the phone and we talk they are ex smokers and they give me such good support and they look after me 24 7 by texting me and when we talk they are called couches and they give me ideas on what to do when i get the urge to smoke,for instance chew on a tooth pick chew gum they say the urge only lasts 30 secounds so i try all sorts of differant things i walked today about 5 miles and stoped at a burger king and to my surprize a older man was setting behine me and i noticed the paper he was reading and the headline said that the people in charge are going to start to crack down on electronic cigs we got to talking and he quit in 1977 cold turkey but he says to this day he still has the urge to smoke,so i asume the feeling will never disapear from our subconsious.for sure nicotine is a chemical but i been told real cigs have 3000 chemicals in them yes 3000 or 1` i choose 1 for now untill the time comes when i reach my goal,i'm positive i will quit all together once and for all when that day comes,my family is all over me about smokeing i'm doing this for me not for you,this is a personal problem.i have this thing about life when your time is up you cant stop the process,but i sure will try to pro long my life one way or another i also have changed my dieit that i feel to i feel so much more healthy i do walk alot and it helps me its good to get out in the sunshine and check out the people hurrying along going no where fast it trips me out,i no i'm retirered but i try and stay busy that is important to,not to dwell on your problems but do something positive.thats so funny i just got a phone call and it was about smokeing i called them back but no one answered now was that god???????????????????? True story.later keep all the comments comeing i have all ready read what has come to this thread and i'm proud of all of you guys and gals,we can do it for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jungle (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm probaly going on 15 years not smoking. For me I wanted to quit. What helped me quit was I had the flu real bad 4 for days (he he)....I couldnt smoke. So when the flu was over I had 4 non smoking days under my belt. . I believe the flu helped me get past the beginning days which are hard to get through. Well then I never smoked again. I'm very glad. Weighing out the pros and cons, having people tell me to quit smokings bad, expensive, and just being afraid cigeretts would leave me to an early grave because of health issues smoking creates. So please quit, you'll feel better, I hope you find your way to do so. good luck.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 5, 2014)

I was not worried about smoking killing me, I was more concerned with my day to day pleasure of being able to breathe. When you get the urge to pick up a cigarette, make yourself wait 5minutes. Tell yourself that you control what you do with your life, not cigarettes. Don't say "I can't quit" because if you tell yourself that then you can't quit. Tell yourself "I don't need or want a cigarette", even if you know that you do. Tell yourself out loud and then walk away from them for 5 min. *Don't satisfy the "urge" or else you will never break the cycle.*


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

That system of waiting 5 minutes works really well (at least it did for me when I quit).


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 6, 2014)

In my opinion most people don"t give cigarets up because they enjoy them and since most people hear the risks of smoking but don't fell or see them while smoking it's difficult for them to just drop them . this I believe from my 18 or so years of smoking them . I dropped them one morning out of the blue went out for a jog  I lasted about 5 years with out one then one day at a local tavern a few brews and there was that familur little stick in between my lips and me just puffinf away thinking its just one . well one turned into anouther year of tobacco then i left them again still have not gone back to them its been five years since that . all I can say is you will drop them when you no longer want , like , crave , them most people including myself don't stop till it hurts our health hell if i know why but it happens .


----------



## IQof420 (Jun 7, 2014)

U have to decide not to b a slave to something that is taking ur $$ and life!! AND CANNABIS IS SO MUCH BETTER SMOKE MORE POT!!!


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes great comments man this thread is really working if it helps just one person that is what counts cause everyone no's deep down that smoking cigs is a flithty habit and yes smoke the pot i agree 1000%.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE I GOT EVERYONE TO QUIT< NOT> I9 FINALLY FOND OUT WHERE THIS THREAD WAS SO I'M SORRY I WAS NOT HERE TO BE THE CHEERLEADER I CAN TELL YOU ABOUT ME AND MY ELECTRONIC CIGS IT SEEMS THEY ARE STARTING TO MAKE ME SICK TO MY STOMACH MY DOCTOR SAYS HES ALL FOR IT BUT I BEEN HAVEING SECOND THOUGHTS LATELY MY CRAVINGS SEEM TO BE NOT AS STRONG AS THEY USE TO BE THAT IS A GOOD THING.I'M THINKING ABOUT JUST GOING COLD TURKEY SOMETHING IN MY BODY FEELS FUNNY LIKE WHEN I LIGHT UP A REGULAR CIG I FEEL SICK TO MY STOMACH,SO I GUESS ITS TIME WHERES EVERYONE AT I'M SURPRIZED TO NOT HEAR FROM SOMEONE SHAREING THERE STORY OR AT LEAST LETTING US NO HOW THEY FEEL THAT IS THE POINT WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO MOTIVATE YOU ALL GIVE YOU FREE WEED YES I WILL BRIBE YOU LOL,SO COME ON BACK WE CAN DO ALOT OF GOOD FOR NOT ONLY US BUT OUR LOVED ONES WHERE YOU AT RUBY WHERE RUBY GOES PEWOPLE FOLLOW COME OM NOW IM SERIOUS I WANT TO STOP SMOKING AND I WANT YOU TO TO QUIT I NO ITS HARD YOU DONT HAVE TO TELL ME THAT ASW A MATTER OF FACT I GOT TO CALL MY COACH THIS EVENING TO REINFORCH MY DESIRER TO QUIT,IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED CALL 1800QUITNOW THEY ARE A NON PROFIT ANTI SMOKING CESATION PROGRAM THEY SEND YOU OUT FREE NICOTINE PATCHES YES I SAIDE FREE FREE FREE AND YOU MAKE APPOINTMENTS TO CALL YOUR COACH WHO WILL GIVE YOU SUGESTIONS ON HOW TO QUIT ONCE AND FOR ALL THEY ARE GREAT TYOU CAN CAll any time you get the urge did i say its free YES FREE 1 8 0 0 Q U I T N O W  888 PS COME ON YOU WANT TO BE DEAD WITHOUT YOUR POT NOW THAT WOULD BE TERALBLE BY NOW


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

Still no comments well i dont no what to do i cant talk to myself altho i do sometimes lol 888  good luck to everyone i wish you well 8


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 12, 2014)

my latest update i have decided to quit cold turkey no pain no gain so i will have to deal wirth the withdralls for a couple of weeks i think i have achived that goal and you all it seems you have given me a blacksheep i notiched this lately im sorry if i offened anyone if i did i did not do it to hurt anyone i'm here to help and i thought this was a good topic,so if i peed anyone off i'm sorry 88888888


----------



## MR1 (Jul 12, 2014)

8planets8 , everything is fine, I hope you succeed going cold turkey.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Cold turkey worked for me.  Good luck.


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 13, 2014)

hamster lewis said:


> hey 8planets8,  if you hold down the ctrl key and press the + key it should enlarge the text on the web page you are on.  That is if you are using a pc. Not sure for mac.




shift key & += key for mac


----------



## hippy59 (Jul 15, 2014)

wow fantastic thread. started when I was 15 and now I am 55 so 40 years, with 1 brief no smoking stint of about a year, and with all this conversation got me to thinking about that time. I remember I had bought my first house and was always kinda winded, tho not like now, and telling the DR. how great I felt and how energetic I felt. hell I was water sking! LOLOL. yup. time to quit. I got grandkids that haven't been born yet I wanna meet.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 16, 2014)

I am quitting today. It's my puppy dog's 1st birthday so I'll remember the day.

I smoked from about age 12 until I was about 40. Quit for 10 years. Smoked for 2 years. Then, quit for 7 or 8 years and now I have been smoking for almost a year.

I cough, I wheeze, I stink, I am an addict, I smoke 2+ packs a day. I woke up last night and was coughing so bad, I had to get out of bed and stand up to hack up the phlegm.

That's it. I'm done. 

Right after this last cigarette. LMAO


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 16, 2014)

The key is to convince your own brain that you DON'T want to smoke anymore. Affter that it will be easier to quit. There are a couple things that help such as keeping something in your hands so that you don't feel "ill-at-ease" from not having something to do with your hands. I found some buffed rocks at a rock store that have smooth indentations buffed into them that you can hold and run your finger across to sooth the need to be doing something with your fingers. They are small enough to ffit in your pocket so that where ever you are, if you have the urge to smoke, you can pull out the stone and rub it for a couple minutes until the urge goes away, then just put it back in your pocket.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a zero nicotine e-cigatette I can use to ease the "hand to mouth" habit for a couple days. I also have some blank filters so I can put my cannabis glycerin in it, too.

I used my cigarette rolling machine to make a couple cigs out of pot leaves today. Didn't quite satisfy but it was better than nothing.

I have a gig tonight so it's going to be a challenge.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 16, 2014)

I make my own e-juice with nicotine. I started with 24% nic, am down to 6% nic, eventually down to 0%


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 16, 2014)

I want to say thank you for all your comments they have helped me each and everyone has tuoched my life i got to thinking about what we as a cummunity can do for the good of us all that is what it is all about.for instance would you like to wake up in the hospital one mourning unable to move because of a stroke,guess what our family will have to take care of our stupit asses because we were selfish look at all the hard ship we will put upond the ones we love i dont no about you but i dont want no one washing my butt,we can do this thing with all of you you have inspirered me in more than one way i liston to what each and all you say and take a little bit with me every day and i thank you for that just think about what i am preaching bottom line we must quit smokeing you no it i no it there is no way around that fact,well i get off my high horse and thank everyone again we can do this i no it.8888888


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 16, 2014)

I wanted to say thank you for all your comments,they are true life we can do this i no it all we have to do is share our ways we all choose to quit me myself i have picked threw everyones comments and used a little here and a litle there lets not give up that would be the easy way to let nicotine ruin our lives look at what i had to say do you really want your family to take care of you after we have a stroke or a heart attack????????????  We owe it to our selfs personal responsybilties 88888888


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I have a zero nicotine e-cigatette I can use to ease the "hand to mouth" habit for a couple days. I also have some blank filters so I can put my cannabis glycerin in it, too.
> 
> I used my cigarette rolling machine to make a couple cigs out of pot leaves today. Didn't quite satisfy but it was better than nothing.
> 
> I have a gig tonight so it's going to be a challenge.


 
 Hackman, another thing that helped me--I got a dugout with a cigarette bat.  When I got an urge, I would take a hit on the cigarette bat.  With me, I don't think it was the nicotine addiction (patches, gum, etc did nothing for me) as much as the smoking habit.  I was getting like you--coughing and hacking all the time.  I knew I had to give up cigarettes or cannabis....and I made my decision.  Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 17, 2014)

I smoked a pack last night at the gig.  

Having to hang in a bar for 7 hours makes it worse. The environment is right for smoking and the alcohol lowers your resistance. LOL I don't usually drink when I play but my regular Wednesday night gig is more of a jam and I end up letting other drummers sit in and while they are playing...... I am drinking. LOL

I had 2 left this morning. Had both with my coffee already so I am DONE!

I am never without my dugout. I love those. I have 3 or 4 of them. LOL The dugout is my staple when I am out. One in the car. One in my gear bag. Always one in my pocket. LOL Never know when you might need a bump. LOL

I also took a bunch of fan leaves off some plants and I am drying them. I'll use my rolling machine and tubes to make some leaf cigs. LOL

I'll get through this. It's like someone said above... you have to want to quit. And, I do. I get nauseous every time I light one up. My body is talking to me. I hate this habit.

Wish me luck.

P.S. If my posts for the next few days are mean and insulting, we'll all know why. LOL Got that 3 days of the "grumpys" to go through.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2014)

Open heart surgery,,,Havent smoked since. The 19th will be a yr ago. Have no desire what so ever.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2014)

Weedhopper, I watched my brother-in-law wither away from a strong vibrant person to a shadow of his former self before he died.  Just watching that was enough to make me quit for good.  That was 11 years ago and I have no desire whatsoever for a cigarette.

Hackerman....you are a drummer?  oh my.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2014)

My Mom had Open Heart Surgery at 70,,she is now 76 and still smoking. Drives me crazy,,but its her life and she is at an age its hard to tell her anything. lol


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 17, 2014)

You see were all comeing together its so great i see all theaseb storys and they break my heart we can do it i no now for sure 88888888


----------



## Vizio (Jul 19, 2014)

Dude im right there with you!!!!. Its tough as hell. But you know what seeing this thread & just thinking about how sick & disgusting those things are im stopping as i type. Tired of this **** having control of me. I have plenty of things to do that will keep me busy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep,,trying not to smoke cigs will keep you plenty busy for the 1st couple months. LOL
You can do it my Friend. Once you quit for a few months they will smell like crap to you anyway. Very nasty smelling if ya dont smoke.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 19, 2014)

My current experience is actually, quite amazing.

I have no desire at all.

I could roll my little pot/leaf cigs and I don't even want to.

I charged up my e-cigs and have not taken a single drag.

I don't miss it. It's almost like I never started again and it's been 20 years since.

I didn't even go through a grumpy period this time.

Pretty strange. I guess somebody up there likes me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2014)

Somebody up Where?????OH ya mean the Astronauts. LOL
Good to hear Bro.


----------



## jbrare1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Quitting smoking is a problem , like the rest of you said it takes will power and desire to quit. I'm 64 years old I have tried for years and have stopped for years like a roller coaster ride.  I'm determined again to quit for myself and family looking forward to the challenge again cold turkey. Just completed the ALS Foundation ice bucket challenge will do the same to quit smoking. I will support anyone who want to quit.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## DrFever (Aug 20, 2014)

I lowered my smoking  cigs  when i purchased a Vap from a pack a day to a pack  every 3 - 4 days i figure  in a month or so i will probably be down to 2 packs   then hopefully   be done all together


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 21, 2014)

I am still off the cigs. Been a few weeks. It's hard on the nights when the band plays and we are at a bar. It's especially hard when you're drunk and have no will power. LOL

Still, I've been good and looking forward to being ciggy free the rest of my life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2014)

I quit cold turkey over a year ago.


----------

